# 165 hydro no fire



## markiemark (May 29, 2010)

i have a mid 80's 165 that has been down for over a year. It lost fire and not sure what it is. I have heard about an igniter that is mounted on the side but haven't changed it. Is this what is causing no spark? Thanks!


----------

